

Instant Search for Wikipedia - tldrtldr
http://wikilive.in

======
vivekkam
:-) Great man..Keep it up..!!

------
ayam
Nice Much needed one

------
shashanksaraogi
really nice job, loved the concept. keep it up.

------
nchapa
it will be a great addition to the Wikipedia

------
ayam
Very well made

